
Oracle Live SQL - lukaseder
https://livesql.oracle.com
======
dalacv
I like the shorthand notation:

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3788882/Capture.PNG](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3788882/Capture.PNG)

------
dalacv
Great start to a SQL Helper site. I like that it is made with Oracle APEX

